
The Node Security Platform service is shutting down 9/30 - el_duderino
https://blog.npmjs.org/post/175511531085/the-node-security-platform-service-is-shutting
======
cremp
> just type npm i -g npm@latest

Isn't that the same command what caused a lot of headache a few months ago
with changing directory permissions? With the response being, don't run latest
unless you want to break things.

